# Winterize time?



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

How long does it take you to average a single family dry or wet wint?I just bought a utlity pump for $100.00 to help drain faster but any tips or tricks to speed up the draining?I have been doing this for 6 years and i'm always looking to get it done with quality in a timely manor.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It can vary a lot.*

A good rule of thumb is plan on spending 2 hours. But, I can get out in an hour on some, and can be there as long as 3, not including repairs. Luckily I always have other work at the properties, since I do primarily recurring services. I do a 30 minute pressure test, but during that time I cut the grass or do a maid service or some other work. I really don't know what help a utility pump would be for draining, but I use one to pump water from a bucket outside or to a drain when no drain lower than the lowest point in the system is available, and use one to pump antifreeze into the system, or boiler. If I see systems with problem areas, like loops or natural traps, I will drain/blow line, add some antifreeze and blow/drain again, in an attempt to get some antifreeze to those spots, and I use one to pump some into the boiler. I also leave a big shop-vac run on the lowest point in the system with everything open to final evacuate, you would be surprised how much additional water this gets, in some cases. Don't forget to shop vac all faucets also, these do not evacuate completely just from blowing the lines. It is always better to take every precaution than face, or have your client face backcharges. The main thing is to negotiate good enough pricing to cover being thorough, in the first place.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*2 hrs..*

i have a hose rail built into my tail gate "kind you see at oil changing stores" 150 feet of hose, ran a power line from my fuse box to the rear so i can run my air compressor, i run the house im in and out under 1 hr some times fast depending on home.. but no way 2 hrs.. i have the best tool to suck water out of toilets etc. :whistling2:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> i have the best tool to suck water out of toilets etc. :whistling2:


Me too:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Stre...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=00013783&rid=20


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

You're getting paid what for wints?

65-75 and I wouldn't be there more than 30mins. No repairs, just straight hook up and blow it all, add RV fluid and stickers.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*No, I get 120 for dry, after discount for Fannie.*

We have to do a 30 min. pressure test, but I am off cutting the grass or doing a repair during that time,. So really I'm not doing the wint the whole time. Hell, it takes 10 minutes just to hook up the compressor and walk around and turn the vales on and off. I do quite a few in an hour. But, usually figure two. I just use my Emglo, and a shop vac. At 11 CFM it doesn't take long to blow them out. But the pressure test, putting back together whatever the last guy may have taken apart, and a quick visual inspection. removing the meter if needed, capping lines, zip ties, stickers, Taking the silly saran wrap off the toilets and ugly tape the P&P guys have everywhere, removing the stickers from the doors, a quick walk atound to listen for the hisses, finding any auto fills or pressure reducers and isolating them, cleaning a toilet if it needs it, etc. It can add up. Could I blow the lines and dump some antifreeze in an hour, you bet. probably quicker.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*If you are doinng wints for 65-75*



Framer1901 said:


> You're getting paid what for wints?
> 
> 65-75 and I wouldn't be there more than 30mins. No repairs, just straight hook up and blow it all, add RV fluid and stickers.


You better be done in an hour. I also like to spend that 500 dollar allowable, so I might be a little more thorough than your average P&P contractor. My philosophy is to squeeze every profitable dollar I can out of every property I have, while I'm there. But, that's just me.I soldered in two 1/2" couplings today for a quick 150, that took 10 minutes, and cost me about 2 dollars. You guys just keep rushing through, I'll be happy to clean it up. Don't forget I'm doing REO, and may have to de-winterize this property tomorrow.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree earn every dollar that you can while at a job. That is probably the biggest thing we did wrong - we did not keep up with the knowledge of what you could and could not do while there.

All under the bridge now though, sunglass sales are waayyy up and doing well.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Me too:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Stre...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=00013783&rid=20


We use a 2 gal shop vac. Generator is there running the air compressor anyways. So the shop vac works for us. Got a 100 ft extension cord on a reel. and a 100ft cord usually will do everything on 1 and 2 story house. three story...we start looking for a window to throw the end of the cord out. 

Shop vac the toilet, pour the water in the tub. Prior to adding anti freeze of course.

We average about an hour for a lock and wint. And usually our pressure test lasts 10 minutes. If its going to lose pressure, it will do it immediately.
Apply the pressure, go change the locks, by the time you get back...you'll know.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Don't any of you guys use a gas compressor.*

I played around with electrics for my first season, and still use one on single wints, when I'm also carrying a riding mower, but when I'm out to do volume wints, It's a wheelbarrow type gas compressor. I have an old Emglo from my framing/roofing days, still going strong, and picked up a 11 CFM Harbor Freight one back in the summer, when it was on sale for like 325. What I should do now is get a new keyboard, the dollar sign isn't working, that's bad luck. 
Speaking of bad luck, I had to go and brag about about the easy money in repairs on here, well it was not easy today, 9 hours and about 100 in parts, spent the whole allowable and ate some of it, still have a leak. Some days you eat the bear, and you know how the rest goes.


----------

